# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کمپوننت برای defrag کردن یک درایو

## SuperElectric

سلام 
آیا همچین کمپوننتی وجود داره؟
اگر سایتی برای جست و جوی کمپوننت معرفی کنید ممنون میشم

----------

